# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  عظات من حياة أخي بدر المحمود رحمه الله

## عادل المرشدي

وكانت في حياتك لي عظات 
                         وأنت اليوم أوعظ منك حيا 

تذكرت هذا البيت حين جلست بعد صلاة العشاء في المسجد النبوي  في ذلك المكان الذي كان آخر مكان جلست فيه مع أخي بدر المحمود رحمه الله أواخر شهر رمضان المنصرم .
بكيت على بدر وقد غودر الشهر 
                          ومالشهر إن كان الذي غودر البدر 
محاولات هنا وهناك لتنفيس الحزن بشعر ركيك تارة ، ودمع شحيح تارة ، وصمت أليم تارة   ، وكم كنت في حاجة لعزاء فيه أيام تعزية الناس لأهله .
لقد كان الحزن عليه مركبا من خسارة شخصية وخسارة عامة ، وكم كنت أعزي نفسي فيه بما أرجوه من ثواب الله تعالى لمن احتسب صفيا له في الدنيا عنده ، ويبقى في النفس حسيكة من فقد رجل كان كل من عرفه يرجو الله تعالى أن ينفع المسلمين به .
فما كان ( بدر ) هلكه هلك واحد 
                             ولكنه بنيان قوم تهدما 
لم يكن أخي بدر رحمه الله عالما من علماء العصر ، ولا كبيرا من كبرائه ، وليس من شرط الشهادة  لأحد بالخير بعد موته أن يكون مشهورا تعرف الأمة فضله ، ولكنه وقد أمنت عليه الفتنة بموته كان طالب علم صالح له ورد من عبادة وذكر ومناجاة مع همة في العلم عالية يعرفها من عرفه أحسبه مخلصا فيه والله حسيبه .

لقد قارب رحمه الله الثلاثين من عمره ومات عزبا مشغولا بالطواف على علماء عصره والقراءة عليهم ، حتى استقل بمكتبته عن بيت أهله في غرفة فوق بعض المحلات في شارع مشهور  من شوارع الرياض  .
كانت بداية صلتي به رحمه الله  في مجلس الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل حفظه الله  ، فقد كان كثير القراءة عليه بترتيل تميز به عن غيره لطبيعة مجالس الشيخ التي يعقدها في بيته ويغلب عليها القراءة السريعة التي ينجز فيها الراغب حصته من الكتاب ثم يفسح المجال لغيره ، وقد كانت هذه القراءة التي تعود عليها قد نشأت معه في مجالس الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله حيث إن قرب منزله من منزل الشيخ ابن جبرين قد سهل له قراءة كتب كثيرة على الشيخ في حضر وسفر وكان الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله يختصه بوقت راتب في مسجده المجاور لبيته ، وقد ذهب الشيخ ابن جبرين لبيته وعزى أهله فيه وكذلك الشيخ البراك حفظهما الله . 
وقد رأيت فيه عند الشيخ ابن عقيل من أدب الطلب وحسن الخلق وبشاشة الوجه ماقوى صلتي به ، ورأيت  عنده من معرفة شيوخ الزوايا المغمورين ماكان دافعا لرحلات معه للقصيم والحجاز وغيرها .
  لقد ذهبت تلك الأيام وبقيت في الصحف ، وأشهد له فيها بعلو الكعب في الذوق ، ورقة القلب في الصلاة ، وعفة اللفظ في اللسان .
وكم كان رحمه الله واسع الأفق في الخلاف ، عارفا بمواطن النزاع مع اخوانه ، مدركا لأسباب تفرق الصالحين في زمانه 
ولم يكن رحمه الله متكلفا في هيئته وحاله تكلفا يظنه بعض طلاب العلم سمتا ، بل كان هينا لينا يظنه من لايعرفه حديث الاستقامة ، وتلك والله سجية حسنة كادت تصبح عيبا . 
حضرت يوما مجلسا خاصا يقرأ فيه الشيخ الفاضل عبدالمحسن العسكر مع بعض الاخوان صحيح مسلم على الشيخ ابن عقيل حفظه الله ، وقد توزع الاخوان بعض شروح مسلم بينهم فكان فتح الملهم للعالم الهندي شبير أحمد من نصيب أخي بدر المحمود رحمه الله ، وكانت القراءة في كتاب الحيض ، فقال الشيخ عبدالله بن عقيل : 
" المعروف عن اليهود أنهم يتنزهون عن مخالطة الحائض مطلقا والنصارى لايتنزهون عن كثير من النجاسات فهل نص أحد على أن النصارى يجامعون الحائض في الفرج ؟ " 
فما أتم الشيخ قوله حتى قرأ بدر رحمه الله قول الشارح : " والنصارى يجامعون الحائض في فرجها ..." بمعناه 
فسر الشيخ بهذه الموافقة ودون الفائدة على نسخته .
وكان رحمه الله يشاكس الشيخ عبدالمحسن – وهو من أهل العلم بالعربية – بملح ولطائف واستدراكات يقاطعها الدكتور بظرفه المعهود ويقول  : " أشغلتنا ياابن محمود " ! 
كن حلس بيتك إن سمعت بفتنة 
                           وتوف كل منافق فتان 
لم أزر بيت أخي بدر رحمه الله بلاموعد إلا وجدته في بيته ،  فلم يكن له أنيس غير مكتبته ، وكم من خميس وجدته قبل الغروب متهيئا فيه لفطره ، لقد كان مثل كثير من الصالحين الذين فرض اعصار الفرقة الذي ضرب المستقيمين حصارا على علاقاتهم بين الحلف والنصرة أو الهجر والعزلة ، وكان موفقا في التوازن بين اقباله على شانه وعذره لاخوانه . 
وقد رأيت أخي بدر رحمه الله بعد موته ضاحكا مسرورا ينقلني من مكان لآخر يريني أمورا ماوعيتها عنه ، وماعلق في ذهني بعد رؤياي غير فرحه .

رحمك الله يا بدر رحمة واسعة ، وجمعنا بك في مستقر رحمته ، وأظلنا جميعا في ظله يوم لاظل إلا ظله ، آمين .

==========

بدر المحمود رحمه الله مثل للشاب الصالح :

http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/105044/rj6d.htm

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأسكنه فسيح جناته، كنا نسمع عنه خيرا كثيرا، ويُرجى له مستقبل طيب في العلم، ولكن نسأل الله أن يبلغه أعالي الدرجات، وأن يرحمه رحمة واسعة.
وشكرا للشيخ عادل على وفائه لأخيه، جمعنا الله وإياه في الفردوس الأعلى.

----------


## عادل المرشدي

جزيت خيرا ياشيخ محمد ، واسأل الله أن يغفر لأحياء المسلمين وأمواتهم .

----------


## أبو عبدالله السعيدي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ عادل كلمات تنم عن طيب خلق، وكبير إجلال للمشايخ وطلبة العلم، نسأل الله أن يرحم الشيخ المحمود، وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته وأن يلهم أهله الصبر والسلوان، إن لله وإن إليه راجعون.

----------


## أبوعبدالله وابنه

إنا لله وإونا إليه راجعون أحسن الله عزاءك وعزاء أهله ومحبيه في فقده
وإن ما ذكرت من سيرته ليحببه إلى النفس ويطلق اللسان بالدعاء له
نسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا وإياكم به في دار كرامته إنه على ذلك لقدير
ولقد أذكرني موضوعك هذا
خاطراً هجم علي وأنا راجع من صلاة الفجر اليوم، حاصله: 
موت الشباب من أبلغ العبر، وتتنوع العبر بتنوع أحوال الشباب في الخير وفي الشر، كلها عبر بالغة
فكيف نستفيد منها ونفيد الناس بتوظيفها دعوياً بوسائل الدعوة المتنوعة..
هل يمكن انتاج برامج عنهم مركزة تبرز مواطن العبرة وتفسر للناس عملياً قول نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( بادروا بالأعمال ستاً.. هل تنتظرون إلا مرضاً مقعداً، أو هرماً مفنداً، أو موتاً مجهزاً..)) الحديث بمعناه..
ليت فضلاء الإعلاميين وكذا الموهوبين من الكتاب والأدباء يجمعون هذه الوقائع من أخبار وفيات الشباب ويبرزون مواقع العبر فيها 
رأيت في هذا الصدد كتابا للشيخ ابن وهف في ابنيه وهو بالغ التأثير، وكون الكاتب عن الشاب المتوفى أبوه فيه من عمق التأثير ما فيه، 
ولتكن البداية هنا 
فلعل موضوعاً يفرد هنا باسم (اجتلاء العبر من وفيات الشباب) أو نحوه ويذكر كل مشارك من يعرفه شخصياً من هؤلاء في الخير والشر وينبه أن المقصود ليس الجمع الموضوعي الصرف أو (الببلوغرافي) لنخرج بقائمة من الأسماء المجردة، ولا أن نخرج بعد التثبت في الأخبار والنقل عن المصادر المجهولة وغير الموثوقة إلى طرائق الإثارة الصحفية فليس المقصود الإثارة بل أن توجه إلى مواطن العبرة الإشارة، والصدق والتحري في الأخبار يوجب ركون النفوس إليها وتأثرها بمضامينها
وكاتب السطور عرف عدداً من الشباب عن قرب أو بعد وتأثر بموتهم، بل بتنوع صفات موتهم، وأحوالهم سوى ما سمعه وبلغه..
وقد كتب الشيخ علي العمران كتاباً عن العلماء الذين لم يتجاوزا سن الأشد والمطلوب التحليل التربوي والإيماني للأمثلة القديمة، وإضافة كل راغب ما يعرفه من أمثلة مباشرة..
فلعل هذا الموضوع يكون نواة لمشروع دعوي نافع يكتب أثره وأجره وربما يجري على المشارك بعد موته،..
وليت شعري لا أدري أأكون واحداً من هذه الأمثلة؟!
اللهم إن قضيت ذلك علي وقضاؤك الحتم، فأحسن برحمتك لعمري الختم، وتغمدني بعفوك، وعاملني بكرمك، فليس لي تعويل إلا على رحمتك، وأنت أرحم الراحمين وخيرهم، وأنت خير الغافرين.
وصلواتك وسلامك على خاتم النبيين وعلى آله من الصحابة والقرابة والتابعين بإحسان
والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## عادل المرشدي

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وأشكر الاخوة جميعا .

----------


## أبو مهند النجدي

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
خرجت بحمد الله قبل ثلاثة أيام من مدرسة يوسف عليه السلام وذلك في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر الخامس عام 1430 هـ وقد مكثت قرابة السنة وشهرين تقريباً ولم أكن أعلم بوفاة أخي بدر وفي اليوم الذي خرجت فيه كنت حريصاً أن أقول لأخي أن يبلغ بدر بذلك ولم أكن أعلم بوفاته حتى سألت عنه أحد الإخوة لكي يبلغه فأخبرني بوفاته و والله لم أكد أصدق وبقيت متألماً إلى لحظة هذه الكتابة والحمدلله على قضاء الله وقدر وكنت يا شيخ عادل أسمع من أخي الشيخ بدر الثناء عليك كثيراً ...
ومن وفائي لأخي الشيخ بدر سأسعى إن شاء الله بنشر بحوثه التي كان يكتبها على شبكة الإنترنت لينتفع المسلمين بها ولتكون صدقة جارية لأخي بدر .
فأخي بدر كنت أتعجب منه على صغر سنة من علمه فإنه كان يكبرني بسنة واحدة فقط ولا زلت أتذكر كثيراً من المسائل التي كنت أسأله عنها ومن ذلك حكم صيام يوم السبت فتعجبت من جوابه واستحضرها وذكره لأقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة .

أسأل الله أن يرحم أخي بدر وأن يسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ولعلك أخي عادل أن نراك قريباً فكم كنت أتمنى رؤيتك من ثناء أخي بدر لك ...

الجمعة 19 /5/1430 هـ 
أبو مهند ..

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> خرجت بحمد الله قبل ثلاثة أيام من مدرسة يوسف عليه السلام


كيف تركتم أهل هذه المدرسة ؟
وما هي الدروس التي تعلمتموها في هذه المدرسة ؟
والله إن هذه المدرسة لغز كبيييير لا نعلم متى سيظهر جوابها .. 
ولا يعلم جوابها إلا الذي يعلم السر في السموات والأرض ..


 أما أخوكم بدر - رحمه الله - فإن أحد أقاربي كان يدرس معه في المعهد العالي للقضاء وذكر عنه من الخير الشيء الكثير ..
وأرجوا أن تخبرونا كيف كانت حالة أخوكم بدر - رحمه الله - في مقاعد الدراسة الجامعية بما انها مقرونة بدرجات وشهادة ؟
وما هي الأسباب التي كانت وراء علمه مع صغر سنة ؟

والسلام عليكم ..

----------


## علي أكرم

> وما هي الأسباب التي كانت وراء علمه مع صغر سنة ؟
> 
> والسلام عليكم ..


 فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء

----------


## أبو مهند النجدي

لعلي أتمكن من الدر على أختي شجرة الدر لاحقاً لأن الوقت لا يسمح لي الآن

وبالمناسبة فلدي إجازة للشيخ المعمر رشيد القيسي رحمه الله صاحب كتاب الهدية شرح الرحبية أجاز بها الشيخ أخي بدر المحمود وفيها إجازة بتدريس العلوم الشرعية لعلي أقوم برفعها لا حقاً في هذا المكان أو حيثما أتمكن من كتابة مقال عن أخي بدر رحمه الله

----------


## أبو مهند النجدي

رابط بالاجازة

----------


## ابن عبد القادر

السلام عليكم
هذا يذكرنا بالشيخ العلامة حافظ بن أحمد حكمي
اللهم ارحمهما رحمة واسعة

----------


## أبو مهند النجدي

قمت بزيارة والد الشيخ بدر فأخبرني بأنه قد توفي وكان يقرأ في صحيح البخاري
وقد ذهبت لأستفسر عن مكتبة أخي بدر لأني قد سمعت بأنها ستباع فذهبت مسرعاً لهم لأعرض عليهم أني يوقفوها بدلاً من بيعها فأخبرني بأنهم قد أو قفوها في اليمن فهذه كانت نية بدر رحمه الله وبالمناسبة فإن أحد الإخوة سيقوم بالإهتمام بكتب بدر وبحوثه وأحدها سيطبع عن دار الوطن قريباً وهو مؤلف في العقيدة وأخبرني والدة بأن بدر رحمه الله كان دائماً يذكرني عند والده فعندما يُسأل إلى أين أنت ذاهب يقول إلى فلان ....
وهذا صحيح فإنه لا يكاد يمر يومين إلا ألتقي به فرحم الله بدر رحمة واسعة

من المواقف التي ذكر لي والده أن الشيخ ابن جبرين لم سمع بخبر وفاته كان في مكة وهو يطوف فقطع طوافه وكان في وقت العصر ووصل منزلهم بعد العشاء !!
ومن المواقف أن الشيخ ابن جبرين قال لوالد بدر أن بدر كل ما سألته عن كتاب قال هو عندي في مكتبتي !!

----------


## أم الهزبر

" لعلي أتمكن من الدر على أختي شجرة الدر لاحقاً لأن الوقت لا يسمح لي الآن "

ونحن في الإنتظار ....

----------


## طالبة العلم

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .. الله يحسن لنا ولكم الخاتمة ..
 أخي الكريم عادل المرشدي.. كم  أثار حديثك عنه من همة و كم أزهد في الدنيا .... فجزاكم الله خيراً على كتابتك عن أخيك الهمام رحمه الله و جمعنا به في جنات النعيم ..




> رأيت في هذا الصدد كتابا للشيخ ابن وهف في ابنيه وهو بالغ التأثير، وكون الكاتب عن الشاب المتوفى أبوه فيه من عمق التأثير ما فيه،


أخي الفاضل (أبوعبدالله) : أين وجدت هذا الكتاب فإني قد بحثت عنه كثيراً ولم أجده  ؟

----------


## طالبة العلم

> " لعلي أتمكن من الدر على أختي شجرة الدر لاحقاً لأن الوقت لا يسمح لي الآن "
> 
> ونحن في الإنتظار ....


ونحن ننتظر إدراركم ..

----------


## طالبة العلم

> رابط بالاجازة


الرابط لا يعمل .

----------


## أبوعبدالله وابنه

بارك الله فيكم
كتاب الشيخ ابن وهف اطلعت عليه في إحدى المكتبات ولم أقتنه ولكن مررت عليه وأنا في المكتبة فهو صغير الحجم ولكنه عميق الأثر، ولعلكم إذا بحثتكم عنه في محركات البحث الشهيرة تجدون منه نسخة مصورة أو نصية..
وإذا وجدت شيئاً يفيد في هذا فسألحق رابطه في هذه الصفحة إن شاء الله تعالى
رحم الله أموات المؤمنين، وأصلح أحياءهم وأحسن خواتيمهم

----------


## الكتيبات الاسلامية

الغناء (مفاسده . أضراره . أدلة تحريمه ) 
تأليف الشيخ بدر المحمود 
رحمه الله 
للتحميل
http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-link-1031.html

----------


## القمر المنير

أخي بدر المحمود عرف عنه الحرص على طلب العلم والمثابرة والجد لكن هذه الدنيا فمهما عمر الإنسان فمصيره إلى الزوال والانتقال. نسأل الله تعالى أن يحسن ختامنا.

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

رحم الله بدر  المحمود واسكنه فسيح جناته وجبر الله قلوبكم وخاطركم في فقده

----------


## الكتيبات الاسلامية

رسالة في صفاء القلوب ونقائها

للتحميل

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-link-1154.html

----------

